# 91 se-r convertible conversion



## Fullmetal1788 (May 8, 2005)

Is it possible has it been done and how do ya do it?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you do it by having lots of money.

yes it is possible, but it is going to cost you. I'dl love to see it though.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

holy loss of structural rigidity batman!!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> holy loss of structural rigidity batman!!!


yeah, thats another reason that if its done right its gonna cost big dollars.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i've seen a civic converted into a convertible and a truck










anything is possible


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

In the end... It just looks awkward IMO.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> i've seen a civic converted into a convertible and a truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. That's gotta be the funniest thing i've ever seen. Nice dubs tho :cheers: 
I've thought about doing converible, but it has its pro's and con's


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

If its done right with a nice looking kit, it would look pretty sick. But it would have to be a full hardtop removal. I had pondered this idea my self when I had my b13, but she became a p.o.s So i moved on. But seriously, if you are going to do this, Do it right. I would love to see it. Hell I might just by another se-r and do it. (mental note)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> i've seen a civic converted into a convertible and a truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rice, cough, :thumbdwn: cough


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> rice, cough, :thumbdwn: cough



Ummmm custom, cough, :thumbup: cough!!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


>


looks damn good if I say so myself.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


>



drop in a roll bar


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Just buy one.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

the people at asc incorporated are a the ones to ask if your seriously considering convertible conversions. THe ride would be straight garbage though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Man, I had a dream I had an S15 convertable, I'm positive this thread influenced that dream.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It's called a Silvia Varietta. The ultimate Silvia IMO. S15 with convertible hard-top.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i might get reamed by you guys for this, but i dont usually like convertibles. only a few here and there. if i had an s2k, i would get a c/f Mugen hardtop for it. i dunno, thats just me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, I've seen the varietta on the interweb before. damn, that's the color I dremt about too.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

hardtops make the baby jesus smile


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

himbo said:


> i might get reamed by you guys for this, but i dont usually like convertibles. only a few here and there. if i had an s2k, i would get a c/f Mugen hardtop for it. i dunno, thats just me


If you ever get the chance ride in a S2000 with a hardtop.... It's hell, the racket makes you wish you had ear plugs in. The soft top up is much more tolerable.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> If you ever get the chance ride in a S2000 with a hardtop.... It's hell, the racket makes you wish you had ear plugs in. The soft top up is much more tolerable.


oh i know, i ridden in one with the c/f mugen hardtop, i dunno, i amplifies the sound like crazy, almost like you're in an F1 car. its one of those cars thats perfect for the sunday drive, at the racetrack :thumbup: 

plus the c/f hardtop looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

